# Gentoo 2006.0 juz jest

## cielak

to co chyba najważniejsze ...

```
Major highlights in the release include KDE 3.4.3, GNOME 2.12.2, XFCE 4.2.2, GCC 3.4.4 and a 2.6.15 kernel. This is also the first release with the Gentoo Linux Installer officially debuting on the x86 LiveCD, which will fully replace the Universal and PackageCD set. The LiveCD also features a fully-fledged Gnome environment. Later releases will include KDE support as well as a new LiveDVD.
```

i parę screenshotów Gentoo Installer

o tu właśnie

----------

## Alpin19

Podchodziłem do tego instalatora "jak pies do jeża" na 4 pecetach i na żadnym nie działał poprawnie ;]

Pytanie czy ja coś kitwaszę, czy to on jest walnięty.

Ogólnie - beee  :Sad:  Przywykłem do przejrzystej tekstowej instalacji gentoo, a domyślne X'y mnie powaliły....

Jestem PRZECIW   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## pwe

rozumiem ze instalator jest na minimal CD a te KDE 3.4.3 ? gnome ? itd to tez na minimal ?  :Smile:   :Razz:  chyba na universal tez sie nie zmiesci  :Smile:  package cd ? czy jak to inaczej przebiega?

edit

ok juz wiem, tzreba sciagnac ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo/releases/x86/2006.0/livecd/livecd-i686-installer-2006.0.iso cos takiego by instalator był  :Smile: 

ale chyba na amd64 nie ma jeszcze

----------

## Johnny_Bit

no i tu jest problem z takzwanym podziałem. Ja znacznie bardziej wole instalacje w.g. Handbooka, czyli sam se skonfiguruj, postaw, popsuj i naprawiaj, a nie windoozowskie i ( o zgrozo ) stosowane w ogromej części linuxów instalka typou nexnexnexfinish

// odpowiem na pytanie poniżej: zgrozo dla tego że użytkownik nowy ucieszony że sobie linuxa sam zainstalował będzie próbował coś kombinować, a jak coś spsuje to nie będzie miał pojęcia jak naprawić, natomiast instalacja a'la stare gentoo, z handbookiem pokazuje gdzie są jaki pliki, ich znaczenie, konfiguracje itp. Dzięki temu używam linuxa do wszystkich zastosowań mi przydatnych. Wcześniej miałem tylko mandrejka, mandrive, redhata, fedore, suse i okrutny corel linux. wszystkie miały instalacje nexnexnexnexfinish, która oprócz bycia przyjazną i łatwą nic nie daje. Rzeczy które człowiek się uczy podczas instalacji z handbooka trzeba szukać po całym necie, a jak ktoś nie jest w tym wprawny to ma duży problem. Poza tym dla czego gdy miałem najnowszą mandrive wolałem siedzieć na windowsie, a z gentoo nawet czas kompilacji pakietów mi nie przeszkadza?Last edited by Johnny_Bit on Fri Mar 03, 2006 9:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pwe

 *Johnny_Bit wrote:*   

> no i tu jest problem z takzwanym podziałem. Ja znacznie bardziej wole instalacje w.g. Handbooka, czyli sam se skonfiguruj, postaw, popsuj i naprawiaj, a nie windoozowskie i ( o zgrozo ) stosowane w ogromej części linuxów instalka typou nexnexnexfinish

 

czemu o zgrozo?

----------

## Riklaunim

gdyby nie takie instalatory to linux byłby tylko dla wybranych.

----------

## Nomen

o matko pamiętam pierwszą instalację Debiana, kiedy byłem przyzwyczajony do instalatora RedHata 6. 

Proste instalatory przyciagają nowych użytkowników Linuxa - i o to chodzi.

----------

## tropt

Ehmm...

Chciałbym zapytać czy już komuś udało się zainstalować gentoo z tej płytki instalacyjnej z gnome...

Bo ja jakos nie daje rady...  Przeszedłem pewien etap w konsolowym trybie i wyłączyło się ;/

A tak na marginesie jest gdzieś stage od gentoo 2006 na serwerach ?  :roll

/edit

Znalazłem  :Smile:  wczoraj jakoś nie mogłem   :Embarassed: :

/edit2

kranked byłeś szybszy  :Smile: 

----------

## kranked

 *tropt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A tak na marginesie jest gdzieś stage od gentoo 2006 na serwerach ?  

 

http://gentoo.po.opole.pl/releases/x86/2006.0/stages/

----------

## Petherson

 *Quote:*   

> Proste instalatory przyciagają nowych użytkowników Linuxa - i o to chodzi.

 

No wlasnie, czym wieksza popularnosc tym lepiej, a kto bedzie chcial instalowac tradycyja metoda to i tak bedzie robil w ten sposob.

Jesli o mnie chodzi to nie jestem za instalatorem , ale tez nie jestem jemu przeciwny, moze sobie byc i tak wole "standardowa" instalacje gentoo.

Mam wybor, czyz nie ? I o to tu chodzi.

btw super rozwija sie gentoo , az milo popatrzec   :Smile: 

----------

## piotruspan

no teraz to dopiero zaczna sie na tym forum pytania "na poziomie"  :Smile: 

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *piotruspan wrote:*   

> no teraz to dopiero zaczna sie na tym forum pytania "na poziomie" :-)

 

Nie byłbym taki pewny, że się zaczną... Jeśli ktoś zainstaluje Gentoo z instalatorem, to niekoniecznie musi wiedzieć, że istanieje coś takiego jak to forum. Ja prawdę mówiąc, gdyby nie problemy z instalacją, to nie zajrzałbym na forum.

----------

## piotruspan

ja trafilem tu dopiero przy problemach z uzytkowaniem Gentoo,  mniej wiecej w tym samym czasie co Ty  :Smile: 

ale nie martw sie, trafia tu, trafia, wszyscy bedziemy mieli z nimi zajecie !

tacy z Vidalinux to i na GG  potrafili mi zawracac gitare przez kilka dni   :Evil or Very Mad: 

a moj numer znalezli na tym forum

----------

## adam1957

Cześć !!

 *piotruspan wrote:*   

> ...a moj numer znalezli na tym forum

 

Taka jest cena popularności.

----------

## Ratman

GUI instalator nie działa jak należy ( przynajmniej na płycie z zintegrowanym raidem PDC 5 razy na GRUBie się wywalił to i dałem spokój ), ale się nie ma co przejmować - należy instalować jak dawniej i po kłopocie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## w.tabin

A co dzieje sie z tymi dwoma serwerami:

w tym nie ma obrazow ISO

http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/releases/x86/2006.0/

natomiast tutaj wyskakuje komunikat, ze nie mozna znalezc serwera

http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl/

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Eeeyeore

 *Ratman wrote:*   

> GUI instalator nie działa jak należy ( przynajmniej na płycie z zintegrowanym raidem PDC 5 razy na GRUBie się wywalił to i dałem spokój ), ale się nie ma co przejmować - należy instalować jak dawniej i po kłopocie  

 

Potwierdzam, via gadki tlenowe i telefony. Koles najpierw sie napalil na genciaka, wczoraj morda mu sie uchachala jak zobaczyl tego instalatora, ale o polnocy polegl na grubie, dzisiaj znowu sie zaczyna. On ma chyba 2 albo 4 sata na jakims magicznym kontrolerze - to znaczy dobrym i drogim. W kazdym razie polegl. Na tyle sie znamy ze jeden drugiemu pomoze, tylko jak wytlumaczyc, wez ksiazke handbooka i mysl i rob, a sie zrobi, ale samo sie nie zrobi lepiej jak ty zrobisz sam wedlug tego co tam jest napisane, a opis jest dobry tylko trzeba zakumac. A bynajmniej nie jest to leszcz bo w slackware siedzi dobre 4 lata.

 *piotruspan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tacy z Vidalinux to i na GG  potrafili mi zawracac gitare przez kilka dni  
> 
> 

 

Mam prosbe bo chyba mi na oczy padlo, albo na mozg albo nie wiem na co jeszcze, ale ponad 20 minut (to jakas paranoja) nie moge wyguglowac adresu polskojezycznego forum tego vlos czy vidalinux. Normalnie schowalo sie. A z pol roku temu widzelem takie forum. Na bank bylo tylko dopiero sie rozkrecalo.

Poczestujcie adresem...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Nie wiem jak wygląda ten instalator (własnie ciągnę), ale mam taka wizję instalatora:

Program ktok po kroku kaze wykonywac czynności opisane w handbook'u, otwiera pliki do wyedytowania, równoczesnie podając ich przykładowy wygląd. Instalacja była by nadal ręczna ale wspomagana na bierząco.

----------

## krzychu

A testował ktoś ten tekstowy installator?

Najpierw wpisujemy gentoo nox żeby się X-y nie włączyły potem installer, dalej wybieramy advanced i przypomina to trochę instalator slack'a.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## perver

A skąd sciągnę stage3 dla athlon -xp?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Raku

 *w.tabin wrote:*   

> A co dzieje sie z tymi dwoma serwerami:
> 
> w tym nie ma obrazow ISO
> 
> http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/releases/x86/2006.0/
> ...

 

brakło miejsca na dysku

postaram się coś zwolnić

----------

## mbar

 *perver wrote:*   

> A skąd sciągnę stage3 dla athlon -xp? 

 

Nie ma potrzeby, żeby taki stage w ogóle istniał, ściągnij i686 i zmień CFLAGS na swoje.

----------

## TAXIarz

Poplątałem się.

Kiedyś było tak (2005):

```

installcd/              

stages/    

```

A w 

../installcd/install-x86-universal-2005.1-r1.iso  

W drzewie teraz widzę (2006):

```

installcd/              

livecd/                 

stages/   

```

Czyli:

../installcd/install-x86-minimal-2006.0.iso  

Pytanie:

Gdzie jest universalCD?

----------

## damjanek

W livecd/ znajduje się livecd-i686-installer-2006.0.iso, który spełnia teraz rolę universal.

W installcd/ znajduje się install-x86-minimal-2006.0.iso, który, jak nazwa wskazuje, jest minimal.  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

A nie wiecie czemu 2006 ma takiego paskudnego splasha?  :Wink:  Jakiś taki jakby powleczony półprzezroczystą folią. Patrzeć się nie da. Ten z 2005.x jest ładniejszy.

Kto jest w ogóle za to odpowiedzialny?

----------

## kamillys

To, że z instalatorem są problemy, należy uwzględnić to, że jest to chyba pierwsza wersja z instalatorem. Pewnie istalator w gentoo 2006.1 będzie lepszy... a przynajmniej mam taką nadzieje. Po za tym, ja preferuje LILO.

----------

## cichy

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> A nie wiecie czemu 2006 ma takiego paskudnego splasha?  Jakiś taki jakby powleczony półprzezroczystą folią. Patrzeć się nie da. Ten z 2005.x jest ładniejszy.

 

 :Question:  Niesamowicie frustrujacy problem...   :Confused:   Tlo pulpitu tez jest pewnie paskudne, co? Ech...   :Wink: 

Sprobowalem dzis pobawic sie tym instalatorem. Jako maszyna testowa posluzyl CeleronD 2.53GHz, plyta Asusa z i915/ICH6, 1GB RAM i dyskiem SATA Szajsung 80GB. No i lipa... Nie wiem czym to bylo spowodowane, ale obydwa instalatory wywalaly sie tuz po ustawieniu parametrow zwiazanych z siecia (czyli w zasadzie na poczatku instalacji); na poczatku nastepowalo zamrozenie pracy instalatora, a po jakiejs minucie calkowity zwis systemu. Wnioskujac z komunikatow pojawiajacych sie na pierwszej konsoli, problemem byly bledy zapisu/odczytu na dysk SATA. Moze i nie byloby w tym nic dziwnego, gdyby nie fakt ze dysk jest sprawny, sa na nim dwa w pelni dzialajace systemy (Gentoo i Win XP-64), z LiveCD bez problemu mozna odpalic cfdisk-a i zmieniac uklad partycji oraz je formatowac, kopiowanie plikow na juz istniejace partycje (i oczywiscie miedzy tymi partycjami) nie powoduje pojawiania sie wymienionych bledow, itd... Poczatkowo sadzilem ze problemem moze byc sieciowka zintegrowana z plyta (Marvell Yukon - w 2.6.14 bez patchowania wogole nie jest widziana przez jadro) ale dolozenie starej sieciowki Intela i ustawianie wszystkiego z palca (BTW siec dzialala bez problemu, mozna bylo przegladac WWW w Firefoxie) nic nie zmienilo (zreszta komunikaty na pierwszej konsoli sugeruja problemy z dyskiem a nie z siecia). 

Krotko: jestem rozczarowany... Nie wiem co o tym sadzic.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## BeteNoire

 *cichy wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   A nie wiecie czemu 2006 ma takiego paskudnego splasha?  Jakiś taki jakby powleczony półprzezroczystą folią. Patrzeć się nie da. Ten z 2005.x jest ładniejszy. 
> 
>  Niesamowicie frustrujacy problem...    Tlo pulpitu tez jest pewnie paskudne, co? Ech...  

 

Cóż. Pisałem o install-minimal, któro nie posiada pulpitu a jedynie ów framebuffer.

A co do pulpitu... Gnome nie lubię i uważam, że dawanie tego środowiska jako "wspomaganie" instalatora to lekka przesada. Wystarczyłby Fluxbox czy inne "maleństwo". Installer uruchomił mi się prawidłowo tylko w... Qemu (z obrazu), bo już normalnie z płytki w prawdziwym kompie nie chciał. Rozruch kończył się na konsoli. Potrafi ktoś to wyjaśnić?

Bardzo niemiło zostałem potraktowany takim oto komunikatem:

```
parport: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

parport_pc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

mii: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

8139too: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

mii: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

8139too: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

mii: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

8139cp: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

rtc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

pcspkr: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

floppy: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module
```

a próba ręcznego załadowania modułów do mojej sieciówki skończyła się:

```
livecd root # modprobe 8139too

mii: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

WARNING: Error inserting mii (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/mii.ko): Invalid module format

8139too: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

FATAL: Error inserting 8139too (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.ko): Invalid module format

livecd root # modprobe 8139cp

mii: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

WARNING: Error inserting mii (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/mii.ko): Invalid module format

8139cp: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

FATAL: Error inserting 8139cp (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/8139cp.ko): Invalid module format
```

Cóż więcej powiedzieć. Jestem bardziej niż rozczarowany. Brak sieci, brak dyskietki... Żaden z wcześniejszych releasów livecd nie sprawiał takich problemów (testowane na moim sprzęcie od wersji 2004.x) 

Jak można podawać tak niedopracowaną rzecz jako stabilny release?

----------

## Ratman

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Nie wiem jak wygląda ten instalator (własnie ciągnę), ale mam taka wizję instalatora:
> 
> Program ktok po kroku kaze wykonywac czynności opisane w handbook'u, otwiera pliki do wyedytowania, równoczesnie podając ich przykładowy wygląd. Instalacja była by nadal ręczna ale wspomagana na bierząco.

 

No przynajmniej jest niektórym początkującym łatwiej, bo odpalają Live'a i firefoxem handbooka i jadą w konsoli   :Laughing: 

Co do splash'a - potem i tak instaluję 2005.1 to ten z live'a mi nie przeszkadza, ale fakt że jest koszmarnie brzydaśny   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## tuniek

Instalka działa bez problemu. A tak w ogóle to warto przeczytać uwagę na samym poczatku. Pisze jak byk, że nie ma być ŁATWIEJ tylko SPRAWNIEJ. I faktycznie tak jest.

----------

## cichy

 *tuniek wrote:*   

> Instalka działa bez problemu. A tak w ogóle to warto przeczytać uwagę na samym poczatku. Pisze jak byk, że nie ma być ŁATWIEJ tylko SPRAWNIEJ. I faktycznie tak jest.

 

Ja osobiscie nie neguje samej idei instalatora, z tego co widzialem na zrzutach wyglada to calkiem sensownie, zreszta w kazdej chwili mozna to przerwac i kontynuowac "klasycznie". Rozczarowalem sie tylko tym, ze wysypalo mi sie to na samym poczatku, z powodow dla mnie niezrozumialych.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Ratman

Zapewne starczy jakiś jeden egzotyczny komponent i się wysypuje.

Co do tego, że sprawniej: sprawniej jest to pewne, choćby z tego powodu, że nie trzeba kartkowac książki do instalacji - tylko uwaga taka:

1. jeśli GUI - tzn dla początkujących

2. skoro noob, to może lepiej niech przebrnie przez instalkę samodzielnie w tekstówce - przynajmniej zacznie rozumieć co robi, ajesli sadzi byki to co robi nie tak

3. ktoś kto chce mieć system dostosowany do własnych potrzeb (flagi, marchi, pomieszane portage) i tak musi to wykonać ręcznie, a jeśli mam zastosować GUI po to, żeby potem rekompilować cały system, bo czegoś w GUI nie mogę zrobić to mam to w głębokim powarzaniu.

więc może przestańmy się podniecać i powiedzmy sobie, że GUI jest dla ludzi którzy mieli, czy mają do czynienia z linuxem i którzy znają choć trochę systemy Unixowe faktycznie po to by było sprawniej (choć dalej twierdzę, że to do mnie nie przemawia).

 GUI nie jest po to, by każdy od patelni czy siekiery sobie gentoo stawiał, bo jak nie ma imperatywu grzebania, to na tym się zatrzyma i dostanie całkiem działający, ale bezużyteczny system -> no przynajmniej do czasu aż za GUI pójdzie jakiś łatwy menadżer instalek i nie mam na myśli porthole czy inne wynalazki.

----------

## Aktyn

No ale przydałoby sie może, bo nie zauważyłem, może przeoczyłem, zmienne linguas, language w make.conf. Taki gość zaznaczy sobie openofica a potem będzie pisał na forum jak spolszczyć OO. Już lokalizacje dla glibca itp pomine.

poza tym przeciez zostaje kernel jeszcze kompilacja kernela, ewentualnie alsy ze żródel,

A dla newbich to ja bym zrobił zupełnie co innego, najlepiej coś gotowego jak stage 4, niech sobie przekopiują, a potem dokumentacja, dla doszlifowania systemu. A reszta to emerge, tak czy siak to przecież portage i emerge stanowi trzon Gentoo.

----------

## szczuras

osobiscie nie jestem za instalatorem graficznym ale postep...nie zawsze jest najlepszy, zobaczymy kiedy indziej bo dopiero co zainstalowalem system  :Wink: 

----------

## Insenic

Dla mnie też bardziej podobal się ten wcześniejszy.

----------

## gsa

a jak mam to livecd z instalatorem to moge zainstalowac gentoo [bez srod graf] bez dostepu do sieci [wydaje mi sie ze powinienem Dynamic wybrac bo pisze ze generuje go z livecd]?

----------

## Ma-Lin

Według mnie jedyny pozytyw to, że włączam sobie konsole przełączam się na roota (livecd) odpalam handbooka i większość komend zamiast przepisywać to kopiuje i wklejam. Z zegarkiem w ręku po 45 minutach gentoo stoi (grub i jądro stage3)

----------

## vutives

Mam pytanie. Chcę sobie updatnąć system do wersji 2006.0. Zacząłem czytać  to:.  *Quote:*   

> Wydania bez nowego profilu
> 
> Jeżeli ogłaszane jest wydanie nowej wersji Gentoo, które nie zawiera nowego profilu, to wiadomość tę można spokojnie zignorować, ponieważ nie są konieczne żadne zmiany w konfiguracji profilu.

  Zdaje mi się, że to wydanie ma nowy profil. Na stronie głównej gentoo.org nie mogłem się tego doczytać, więc wolę się upewnić. Nalezy zmienić profil na nowy czy nie?

----------

## Anti Expert

Jak dla mnie, gentoo 2006 jest w tej chwili dziurawy. Ściągłem livecd-i686-installer-2006.0.iso. I niestety podczas wykrywania sprzętu monitor mi gaśnie. Przechodze do konsoli i hmmm... co dalej mam zrobić...  :Laughing: . Myślałem, że liveCD powinien bez problemu odpalić instalator... . Wcześniej próbowałem instalować gentoo 2005 z Linux+ extra i znowu błąd. I/O error /dev/hda. HDD jest na pewno sprawny w tej chwili mam na nim winxp i suse - działa bez problemu. Nie wiem co teraz robić, czekać na stable gentoo 2006, czy ściągać gentoo 2005.1. A może ktoś miało podobny problem z livecd gentoo 2006 i go rozwiązał  :Question:  Pozdro.

----------

## Budzix

Mimo wielu nie dociagniec jestem zdecydowanie na tak - licze na to ze bledy zostana poprawione i instalacja gentoo zostanie przyspieszona. Czesto potrzebuje szybko zainstalowac system a bardzo polubilem gentoo dlatego musze instalowac vidiane i dopiero kiedy mam gotowy system zaczynam go aktualizowac, konfigurowac i rekompilowac w tle. Teraz bede miec latwiej!

----------

## piotruspan

czytajac wasze posty wyrobilem sobie wreszcie zdanie nt. instalatora

to nieporozumienie, szkoda czasu ludzi ktorzy go zrobili, lepiej bylo go poswiecic na dopracowanie systemu

a ktos kto nie umie zainstalowac Gentoo /ze juz nie wspomne ze z instalatorem sobie nie radzi/powinien zmienic dystrybucje lub pozostac przy systemie w ktorym do tej pory pracowal

----------

## narcyzek

Witam,

Może dyskusja na temat graficznego instalatora w ogóle nie ma sensu?

Zauważyłem jedną podstawową prawidłowość w używaniu graficznego instalatora: WSZYSTKO rozbija się o nietypowy sprzęt oraz właściwe ustawienia w pliku make.conf Nie robiąc nic szczególnego z tym plikiem dostaje się pięknie działające Gentoo. Praktycznie na każdym sprzęcie. Tak było u mnie, robiłem już ok. 15 instalacji z wykorzystaniem Live CD na różniastym sprzęcie. W żadnym przypadku nie było problemów. Sam takie Gentoo też sobie postawiłem (dla ciekawostki) i też bez kłopotów. Potem tylko wykorzystałem parę zależności z instrukcji Jackass'a... zbudowałem własne jajko i śmiga, że aż miło.

A tak nawiasem mówiąc: Czym więcej ludków spróbuje "z czym to się je" tym większa szansa, że społeczność używających Gentoo w Polsce będzie wzrastać  :Smile:  Oczywiście życzę tego wszystkim.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Raku

 *narcyzek wrote:*   

> A tak nawiasem mówiąc: Czym więcej ludków spróbuje "z czym to się je" tym większa szansa, że społeczność używających Gentoo w Polsce będzie wzrastać  Oczywiście życzę tego wszystkim.
> 
> 

 

nie masz litości dla moderatorów   :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *narcyzek wrote:*   A tak nawiasem mówiąc: Czym więcej ludków spróbuje "z czym to się je" tym większa szansa, że społeczność używających Gentoo w Polsce będzie wzrastać  Oczywiście życzę tego wszystkim.
> 
>  
> 
> nie masz litości dla moderatorów  
> ...

 

A ja myśle że to deklaracja narcyzka, że będzie pomagał tym nowo upieczonym   :Smile:  w meandrach systemu   :Wink: 

----------

## narcyzek

.... pomóc i oczywiście ....

tylko wyznaję jedną zasadę i się jej trzymam: "jak czegoś nie umiesz znaleźć w ogólnodostępnych zasobach, znaczy że nic ci się nie chce robić w życiu"  :Smile: 

W gruncie rzeczy jedni mówią na to lenistwo, drudzy "olewajstwo"... a jednak to to samo. I tak jest z cała społecznością: jednym się chce, innym niezupełnie.

A tak na prawdę każdy ma alternatywę i nie musi stosować graficznego instalatora. Bo wystarczy z lekka kumać po angielsku, żeby zrobić wszystko z Gentoo. A i ojczysty język jest bardzo dobrze wspierany... pozdrawiam moderatorów

P.S. Ja też zaczynałem przygodę z Linux'em od podstaw, teraz pozostało tylko Gentoo  :Smile: 

SKLEJONE

 *Anti Expert wrote:*   

> Jak dla mnie, gentoo 2006 jest w tej chwili dziurawy. Ściągłem livecd-i686-installer-2006.0.iso. I niestety podczas wykrywania sprzętu monitor mi gaśnie.....

 

Niezłym rozwiązaniem jest wybór parametrów startowych... nie zawsze samo wciśnięcie "enter" przy starcie wystarcza.

od raku: w jednym poście można załatwić kilka spraw naraz, nie trzeba tworzyć nowego posta, aby odpisać innej osobie. Dodać coś do ostatniej wypowiedzi można tez poprzez przycisk EDYCJA.

sklejono 2posty

----------

## Aktyn

 *narcyzek wrote:*   

> tylko wyznaję jedną zasadę i się jej trzymam: "jak czegoś nie umiesz znaleźć w ogólnodostępnych zasobach, znaczy że nic ci się nie chce robić w życiu" 

 

Czyli po prostu Gentoo nie jest dla wszystkich, znaleźć dokumentacje to jedno, a przegryźć się przez nią to drugie.

Akurat ta od Gentoo jest dosyć przejrzysta, ale jest to kawałek wiedzy, jak przyjdzie taki dzien że przesiąde sie na linuksa na stałe to będzie coś, na razie jeszcze pare rzeczy mam do zrobienia.

od raku: ranisz moje oczy   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

